# Heated windshield washer nozzles + Venting.



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

I had heated windshield washer nozzles on my E34 (535i), I was wondering if this option is on my E39 also, I saw a pair or wires going into the hood, right along side with the washer fluid tube, could that be it?

It's a great option for us folks who live in the snow belt.

There are a few options that were on the E34 that I didn't find in the E39, I've RTFM a few times but didn't see them, may I have a moment to vent? LOL

1. Heated driver side door lock (remote entry might have eliminate the need for it)

2. Heated nozzles

3. Hood/Engine compartment light

4. Rear vent area cigarette lighter (I used it to power the cell phone)

5. Real arm rests (I miss them dearly)

Why the hell does BMW see the need to wire every light into the computer? including the hazard lights? I think this is a case of overusing technology. I prefer the old fashion light wirings, no computers involved, no funny faults to deal with. I've heard some people have the hazard lights turned on and off by themselves.

Vent closed


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I have heated everything - it is a part of the "Comfort Package" that I got with my E39. Heated seats, heated mirrors, heated windshield sprayer nozzles and heated headlight washer nozzles. I have not RTFM about this and I have no idea how to activate any of these features ... But having a heated garage sort of eliminates the need for these most of the time.

About your other gripes, well, sorry! My Touring has a center arm rest, not sure about the engine compartment light and I do not need a cigarette lighter in the back. A 12V plug in in the rear cargo compartment would be nice though.


----------



## ElectroMan (May 7, 2003)

*You forgot reduced reliability *



TheMatrixz said:


> ...
> 
> There are a few options that were on the E34 that I didn't find in the E39, I've RTFM a few times but didn't see them, may I have a moment to vent? LOL


I bypassed the E34, migrating directly from E28s to the E39. I have spent more on maintenance on this E39 in one year than I spent on all three of my E28s over 7 years.

I also hear you on the arm rests, I liked my E28's arm rests on the seats.

All that being said, the E39 540i6 will rock your world! I am addicted to this car and the power/handling/braking. It somehow seems worth all the time, money, and aggrevation (sp?) everytime I drive it. Hell, I hit 100mph today on a backroad on the way to work, without fanfare. Smacked through 3 gears, hit 4th and there I was. Then I got paranoid of seeing a county cop and slowed down to 80mph, then 70mph.

An option to consider when looking for an E39 is a Heated Steering Wheel - I consider it a safety enhancement since I can keep both hands on the wheel without gloves on in all temperatures.

And you rant on the electrics is well founded, at least Bently has finally began shipping the E39 manual.

Good Luck!


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I love my 540IT, it's rock solid (beside the squeaky noises from doors and whatelse), fast as a rocket and the look on the faces of the souped up Accura drivers when I check my rear view mirror is just priceless 

Joking beside, I think the E39 is worth keeping well into the future. 

I believe the heated options (mirrors, nozzles,...) are automatically activated based on outside temperatures.


----------

